# Okeechobee Trip!



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

A couple of huge Florida bucket mouths from June. It's a completely different world of fishing down there than what I have known here in NE Ohio. Biggest fish of the day was just over 10lbs, plenty of 6-7 pounders caught throughout the day too. Also got to meet Scott Martin. Nice guy and was cool enough to stick around and talk for a couple minutes. If you're looking for a good Okeechobee charter, Tom Mann Jr. is the guy to go with.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking largemouth! Did you guys shiner fish? Scott Martin always seems like he's a real down to earth guy! Congrats on a great fishing trip!


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

We were shiner fishing for the first 2 hours or so then switched to artificials. Possibly going back in the spring when they'll be spawning!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like a SUPER trip! How far in advance did you have to book? What is the price for a charter and how long is it?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish! You were lucky to have a good day down there. I've been out twice with Tom and the fish were not cooperating either time. Once in August, once in November. I would go with Tom again, he is a good guy. I just think that the lake is hit or miss unless it is near the spawn. I left disappointed each time, longing for the Erie harbors. You clearly had a much better experience!

Shortdrift, price is around 350 for a half day, 5 hours or so if I recall.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I watch TOM Mann take out clients and have followed him a few times. The lake is hit or miss for consistent action but there are always windows of opertunity.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Headed to Clewiston Ovt 27-Nov7th with the goal of beating my PB of 8.9lbs. 
Lake is high and the wheatfields are full of water. Should be fun times ahead


----------

